
Working remote and got cabin fever? - ob1gman
http://hi.remotetogether.com/
======
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".

Is there a story behind it's development?

~~~
ob1gman
Oh! Good call.

Below is kind of "my story" in a way. I'm going to put up a medium article
with the full thing. :)

[http://hi.remotetogether.com/t/remotetogether-why-
now/20](http://hi.remotetogether.com/t/remotetogether-why-now/20)

